# Bob Sykes 3/4



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out to Sykes last night. Lost a monster of a red & landed this 40.75'' bull. This was my buddy Nathan's first redfish, so he was pretty excited. Can't believe the setup he landed it on though.. Haha. Had a great time last night.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, Congrats.
being a northerner, where is the Bob Sykes bridge ?.

Kevin


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Bridge running north-south from Gulf Breeze, FL to Pensacola Beach, FL.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That first photo of me is quite flattering... haha


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If anyone is interested the refish was caught on a tail of a freshly caught menhaden.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> If anyone is interested the refish was caught on a tail of a freshly caught menhaden.


Nice fish man. Were you able to catch the menhaden? I haven't seen any in a while


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Quit giving away our secrets Nathan! Dammit! Haha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks man! It's the bridge connecting Gulf Breeze & Pensacola Beach.


----------

